# Leupold GR 15-30X50mm Compact Spotting Scope



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

This is a USED / like new Leupold GR 15-30X50mm Compact Spotting Scope. I bought it brand new less than 1 month ago and used it for probably less than 2 hours. This is a great lightweight spotter for backpacking. No trades please. $425. Call or text 435-six six nine-2137.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

A couple of more pictures. The scope weighs about 1lb 9 oz.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

$400


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

$375


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

SOLD


----------

